
Born After '64?  You'll need Real ID. - pius
http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/01/11/real.id.ap/index.html
======
run4yourlives
>The over-50 exemption was created to give states more time to get everyone
new licenses, and officials say the risk of someone in that age group being a
terrorist, illegal immigrant or con artist is much less

I thought it was illegal to discriminate based on age. Of are they just
worried baby boomers won't vote for them if they're subjected to this shit?

Either way, sounds like an easy court challenge.

